# Questions about lambs



## luvmypets (Mar 16, 2017)

I was blessed with two perfect lambs yesterday and both are happy and nursing. It is visible they both have full and rounded tummies. So they will play for ten minutes to an hour and then lay down to rest. I have a few questions because I worry about every little detail and I want to make sure everything is normal to ensure they are healthy. 

So the Ram lamb lays down a lot, I don't know if he's just tired, but he does it more than his sister. However his sister is a mamas girl and follows her around the pen while the brother relaxes and watches. He does get up to nurse and hop around so I'm not overly concerned. He does however poop frequently, so much tonight it
got backed up and it was on his tail and back of his legs and just all over his butt. Its the right consistency so again Im trying not to worry. I saw his sister urinate and pass her meconium but I haven't seen her poop the orangey stuff yet. Is any of this reason to worry? It seems a bit silly, I just want to double check!


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 17, 2017)

Luvmypets....no need to worry at all. Lambs vary enormously....just like people.

Just watch that the loose poop doesn't set like concrete around the opening to his bum (wash off in luke warm water if it starts to set into a lump).

There can often be a whole heap of meconium before the gradual transition to the yellowy stuff.

Congratulations and enjoy! (well not if you have to take off a big poop cake from the butt!)


----------



## Baymule (Mar 17, 2017)

That yellow gunk is gross! I'm glad the ewes are good momma and clean it up. Just be glad you have rubber or nitrile gloves and a wet rag! LOL!!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 22, 2017)

I have another question about banding. I have all the tools but the momma never got CDT and I read she needs it to protect the lambs from tetanus. It said instead use the tetanus antitoxin, so Im wondering what would the dose be?


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 23, 2017)

For tetanus antitoxin dose, check the bottle instructions.  The catalog I have says the dose for swine/sheep/goats is "3,000 to 15,000 units" (it comes in a 15,000 unit vial), so I'd hope the label is more descriptive.

A few weeks after they have the antitoxin, you can give them the regular tetanus shot, either alone or in the CDT vaccine, for longer lasting protection (a series of two, but you know that     )


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 23, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> For tetanus antitoxin dose, check the bottle instructions.  The catalog I have says the dose for swine/sheep/goats is "3,000 to 15,000 units" (it comes in a 15,000 unit vial), so I'd hope the label is more descriptive.
> 
> A few weeks after they have the antitoxin, you can give them the regular tetanus shot, either alone or in the CDT vaccine, for longer lasting protection (a series of two, but you know that     )


I read the instructions thoroughly when I had to give the antitoxin to Ras, but it had nothing about giving it to younger animals. I will check if there is anything online. Hopefully I can figure it out, the lambs are getting chunky!


----------



## SheepHappens (Mar 23, 2017)

Make sure you get some medicine from your local feed store to treat Type C and B! Good Luck!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 23, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH @SheepHappens Glad you joined us  If you've been lurking/browsing, you know we have a really decent group of active Sheeple here. Perhaps you can go to the new member introductions area and introduce yourself? That way everyone can greet you and welcome you too! Please consider putting at least your general location in your profile... When you ask for or give advice, location/climate is virtually always a consideration, so knowing where you're at/from is pretty important. It will make it easier for folks and they won't have to always ask where you're from. Make yourself at home!


----------

